
Show HN: Create intranet webapps with VueJS/SQLite in minutes - zubairq
http://appshare.co
======
zubairq
I have posted here many times before and I just want to get feedback on this
experimental intranet app builder. It is open source and uses:

\- Electron \- VueJS \- Bootstrap 4 \- SQLite

